# Anyone renting long term in Roquetas de Mar or Almeria town?



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

We are relocating to the Roquetas de Mar/Almeria area, and wondered if anyone is living there and renting long term with a dog?

We're visiting the area next week, and it would be good to get any recommendations of rental agents, areas to focus on, or even to meet anyone who already knows these towns.

We have retired to Spain, but wish to live by the sea.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I've never been to the area at all, but from numerous reports I've read in the press I know there have been recurring problems in Roquetas de Mar between groups of gypsies and African immigrants (an African man was murdered there in December 2015 which resulted in days of disturbances in the streets) which would make me think twice about living there. 

Disturbios en Roquetas tras la muerte por arma blanca de un guineano | Andalucía | EL MUNDO

In El Ejido which is not far from there there were what was described as race riots some years ago.

http://www.eurofound.europa.eu/obse...y-immigrants-follows-racist-riots-in-el-ejido


----------



## Duchess (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Lynn. Our alternative choice is Mojacar, Garrucha or Vera, so maybe we will look at those whilst in the area.
If anyone lives in Mojacar area, let me know.


----------

